# The Bell Tree Turns 15!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2019)

Today marks the 15th anniversary of The Bell Tree's official opening on December 19, 2004. Many things have changed, not just on the forum, but in the whole world over these last fifteen years! This is an accomplishment that few other online communities have made and it's all of ours to celebrate! It's only been possible thanks to our dozens of staff and tens of thousands of members that have come and gone during all of these years. Thank you to all of you for being a part of this community and helping to keep the forum as lively as ever. 

To celebrate such a milestone, we have been hosting our Red Balloon World Tour event with this week's theme  dedicated to the site's birthday. As you can see, we have also filled the site's banner with an absurd amount of balloons, which is a tradition that started back in 2013. 

If you stay persistent with these events, you'll be able to receive the long-awaited red balloon collectible. We can now confirm that the total number of events will be 13, which means that the current balloon token prices in the shop are now final. In celebration of TBT's birthday, we are giving out one free balloon token each to help you towards this goal! One event can be skipped in order to receive the red balloon, but if you're still a few short, blue and green are also available for less tokens.

The Bell Tree is quite ancient now, so what better way to celebrate an old birthday than an old cake? For Red Balloon World Tour's birthday week prizes, we have decided to replace the tasty cake collectible with the original cake collectible, commonly now referred to as "stale cake." This will give you the opportunity to pick up another retired collectible this year. If rotting old cake isn't your cup of tea, the tasty cake is still being sold for bells, and at a discounted amount for the special occasion.

Finally, we have a second giveaway today for all of you in appreciation of your membership and commitment to the community. Click here for your birthday party favor of 50 bells! As we look ahead to a new year on the forum and, finally, a new game, we also remember all of the fun times we've had playing Animal Crossing together. TBT has been the internet home of so many different people over the last one and half decades and we hope to keep it going for many more years to come!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy 15th Birthday TBT!!!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> _Happy Birthday, Bell Tree! ♪♫_



Thanks for the goodies and cake restock! ​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy 15th, TBT.

Did you know that TBT is older than YouTube, Twitter, and Tumblr? They have yet to face their 15th birthdays.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2019)

happy birthday enjoy your angsty teen years


----------



## Zura (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for the free token


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Yay ty for the free token and free bells! Can't wait to see what other activies are happening!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday! And thanks for the free token and bells!


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT! Thanks for the free token and the bells


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT -- and thanks for the memories so far! Very much looking forward to New Horizons coming out and the whole new wave of life


----------



## Nougat (Dec 19, 2019)

Yay! Happy birthday & thanks for keeping this forum as awesome as it is


----------



## Jacob (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT *☆*

Congrats on this place Jer :]


----------



## roseflower (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT, thank you staff for the work and commitment over all the years <3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday, TBT!  Absolutely love this site.  The 15 years were well earned.  Kudos to the TBT staff and past staff, as well as everyone else for keeping it going.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 19, 2019)

happy 15th!! this forum is as old as me :0


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT! Thank you for all the hard work you've done!


----------



## Dacroze (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday, TBT! Thanks for the bells, the token and especially for all the work the staff put into TBT!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice, thanks for the free stuff!  Happy birthday, TBT.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday TBT! Where would this forum be without the lemon emote?


----------



## Aniko (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday TBT! For me it's going to be my 5th year here in January.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 19, 2019)

heck yeah! happy birthday, tbt~!


----------



## Zura (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 19, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Happy 15th, TBT.
> 
> Did you know that TBT is older than YouTube, Twitter, and Tumblr? They have yet to face their 15th birthdays.



:OOOOOOOOO

you go TBT!!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday! Can't wait for New Horizons!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 19, 2019)

Yay, happy birthday. :3


----------



## John Wick (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday TBT!
Many thanks for the free gifts you have given us, and for a wonderful forum to gather on to talk about our favorite game(s).


----------



## Jas (Dec 19, 2019)

happy birthday TBT!!!!! so happy this site exists.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 19, 2019)

happy birthday to you!
TBT is a place where i made lots of friends.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy 15th Birthday TBT!  After being here on & off for the last 10 years, I can definitely say this is my internet home because of the many amazing people on here and the many friends I have made along the way!  Collectibles, events, and the many other opportunities this community offers are just icing on the cake.  Thank you staff for the free stuff and for the amazing work keeping this place in operation & a pleasant place to enjoy our time at!


----------



## Chynna (Dec 19, 2019)

Yay! Happy Birthday TBT! Thanks for the free stuff


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 19, 2019)

happy birthday to the bell tree, may we have another wonderful 15 years <3


----------



## Beanz (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday, TBT!  Thank you Jeremy and all the staff and mods who have worked so hard to keep this forum going for 15 years.  I'm so glad that we have such a wonderful place devoted to an amazing game series.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 19, 2019)

Corndoggy said:


> happy birthday to the bell tree, may we have another wonderful 15 years <3



Maaaan I'll probably be six feet under by then!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 19, 2019)

too exhausted from christmas shopping and all to say much else, but hb, tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah, and thanks for doing what I requested with the stale cake


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT! Fun fact, I was 15 when I joined the sight, so its a bit of an important number to me too!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy birthday, TBT! Not many online communities manage to survive for so long. Let's hope we're able to keep this going for the next 15 years!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy 15th Birthday TBT!


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 19, 2019)

Happy 15th TBT! I actually joined the site 6 years ago on this day (and it's Isabelle's birthday)  I met a lot of great people here over the years and made many nice memories in my towns!! I'm glad such a nice community exists for my favourite game series :'D Thank you Jeremy and staff for keeping this place going strong!


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy 15th, TBT! May not have been here for the other 14, but I was here for this one.


----------



## Justin (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy birthday to The Bell Tree!  I don't know why I'm still here but I have so much to thank this forum for.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 20, 2019)

tbt is older than some zoomers and this is distressing to me


----------



## r a t (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday!! it’s weird to think i joined when u were just 9, not sure what i’ve been doing in those 6 years but i’m so glad to be apart of this community : )


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy birthday hope it’s the last hAHAHA just kidding don’t ban me guys


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 20, 2019)

im so emotional ily all :'(
thank u staff & sages for keeping the forum alive for 15th years!!! hot damn yall are strong


----------



## Azrael (Dec 20, 2019)

15 years is truly incredible! Thank you staff for keeping this amazing forum together and hosting all these amazing events for us!


----------



## Zura (Dec 20, 2019)

Justin said:


> Happy birthday to The Bell Tree!  I don't know why I'm still here but I have so much to thank this forum for.



Like the time they banned you?


----------



## Seroja (Dec 21, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT! Thank you so much for everything <3 I'm so excited for the New Horizons! I wonder what the forum will be like with the new game <333


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 21, 2019)

I'd like to wish The Bell Tree Forums a belated Happy 15th Birthday! I might not be the most social member on the site, but I've quite enjoyed my stay here all these years and hope that continues for many years to come. Keep on keepin' on, TBT!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 21, 2019)

Happy birthday TBT!!! So many memories I have over the last 6 years!!! I met 2 of my bestest besties EVER because of this forum!!! So many users here that I know and adore, and so much fun with all the events and crazy posts over the years. I know I?ve been pretty absent the last couple of years but TBT always holds a very dear place in my heart. The AMAZING staff here has come so far and done so much to make this forum a great place to be! Thank you so much guys! Here?s to another 15 years of TBT!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Dec 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday TBT! I’m so glad I discovered you five years ago.


----------



## LilD (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for everything over the years. The future is bright on Bell Tree! I'm so excited for NH!


----------



## ShadowDire (Dec 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday TBT!! Cannot wait for another upcoming year of happiness, community, and playing an amazing game. ACNH here we come! ^_^


----------



## Stephanie92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh this is great, thank you for the 50 bells! Happy 15th The Bell Tree!!!


----------



## MAGZ (Jan 4, 2020)

*What an accomplishment!*

Congrats, and happy 15th!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for the bells!! I am very happy The BellTree is still going strong after 15 years


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday to this forum that is older than me.


----------

